
The Loneliest WordPress Plugin - josscrowcroft
http://www.josscrowcroft.com/2011/random/the-loneliest-wordpress-plugin/
======
geekfactor
I agree that it's bad form to plaster this all over every admin page, but I do
like the idea of asking for ratings and can't blame the dev for trying. Seeing
this, I may try something similar with my plugin.

Besides from just having a great plugin, how do others get folks to post high
ratings on WP.com?

~~~
jacques_chester
Jesus, that's _just_ what I need as a long-suffering Wordpress admin, bloody
spam from bloody plugins.

The main trick for getting high ratings is to have a) a good plugin, which b)
solves a common problem and c) has been around for a while.

Boo bloody hoo if all those niches are occupied. If you pester me for stars I
will round up my thousands of readers and get them to downvote the daylights
out of you.

I hate Wordpress enough already, why add to my misery?

~~~
josscrowcroft
100% agree apart from the WP hate.

